# Hi - I am just another newbie



## Elaine42 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am 54 and was diagnosed in 2007 with Type 1.  I was in denial for most of last year and this year I have been in a really low depression.  Just about coming out of it now and want to try to understand and control my diabetes better.  I used to be quite active, dancing and exercise four or five times a week.  I now realise with being in a depression that I have not actually done any exercise for some six months.  Anyway I am hoping that in 2009 I get on track and exercise more and maybe, just maybe get a grip on what I am supposed to and not suppopsed to eat. Anyway I have just recently joined Diabetes UK which I hope is a positive and read about this website.  I hope to become involved, and already, having read some of the forum,  feel a bit more connected.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to the group Elaine! I see, like me, you are a 'late developer' - I was diagnosed Type 1 this year at age 49. My advice would be to set an achievable goal as a target for your renewed exercise effort. Hope 2009 is a good year for us all!


----------



## vince13 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Elaine,  Sorry to hear your story.  I've only just been hit with the news of being Type 1 (at 61 no less !) and can identify with your feelings of denial (and probably "why me" ?).  

Looking forward now, you have a new year to pick up your exercise again, especially dancing which you seemed to enjoy, and get back in control of the Big D.

Good luck and keep reading the posts on this site - it's nice to know we're not alone - I've got such support and information already from the experts on here.

All the best,


----------



## ickle (Dec 30, 2008)

hiya  and welcome I was 60 in October and I absolutely love it ..life begins at sixty never mind that nasty rumour which says it begins at 40, what a con.

I am sure that our diagnosis will not stop us continuing to enjoy life and this site is most useful so I hope like me you will look on the bright side of things and become a DA ( diabetic with attitude) xxx


----------



## Elaine42 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Thanks for the support*

Hi - started reading the forums and just got lost with the amount of information. It will take me a while to find my feet around the site.  Will post more soon hopefully.


----------



## piggie 101 (Dec 30, 2008)

hi im hannah and im new to this to so your not on your own. hope this makes you feel better


----------

